# Bio yoghurts/Yakult; are they safe during pregnancy?



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 

are bio-yoghurts/Yakult safe to eat during pregnancy, as I thought they might help get things moving in the digestive dept (lactulose is not helping all that much).

Regards.

Lisa.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, the bacteria found in yogurt and especially bio-yogurts are non-harmful and are required by your digestive tract to function optimally.

As pregnancy puts stresses on your body in various ways probiotic yogurts are highly recommended. It helps your body to function better.

Try increasing your water intake and maybe even trying prune juice, eat plenty of fibre and exercise, all of these things will encourage normal intestinal actiity.

Constipation is a a common complaint of pregnancy, I'm sure you're not alone!!

Take care x


----------

